# Humping



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you did the right thing. I would print out a copy of the leash laws for your area and keep it in the car and if you see the dogs again pick them up, take them home and give the copy to the owners. If it would happen again after that I would take them to the local shelter and let them find them there.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My puppy started humping a certain toy when he was around 8 weeks old. I guess it's just a dominance thing, but it can be kind of embarrassing! My friend's female Golden even humps once in a while. Neutering should definitely help to control it, though.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry posted to the wrong thread somehow.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Delilah is very much the boss and she often humps Samson but it is usually when they have just been very playful and she's overly excited. We have always pulled her off and told her no, firmly. Of course a few weeks ago when she was in heat, the roles were reversed. Samson is neutered, but was still obnoxious. We did the same, pulled him off by the scruff of the neck with a firm "no". And since her heat ended, he hasn't attempted to do it again. Of course she still does on occasion.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whenever one of my dog hotel customers sees their dog humping another dog I always turn to them and casually ask, "who at home did they learn THAT from??"
Gets them every time!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG, Izzie is always humping Obi! I think it's a mixture of sexual frustrations and dominance with her, as she's definitely the boss!

Obi humped the cuddly toy my friend gave him when we brought him home so much we had to take it away!!! Since he's been castrated he doesn't hump any more, except in the two days of Izzie's season where she was 'ripe' he doesn't do it any other time!!

I am starting to get hard on Izzie as she does the humping every night!!! She does stop when I say, thank goodness!

When out on our walks, dogs often try to hump Obi. I don't know if it's because he doesn't smell like a male, dominance, or what? Maybe someone can enlighten me!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't permit humping - EVER! Not from my dogs, not from boarding dogs, not from dogs that are guests in my house. It's ZERO tolerance. I have a 21 month old intact boy and a 4 yo neutered boy - neither is permitted to hump. Humping a person or another dog equaled a time out back when they were babies and it doesn't happen. Its not an given that intact males are humpy - or that being intact gives them an excuse to be rude. 

If it's something that bothers you I suggest that you nip it in the bud now - neutering at 18 months (removal of hormones) will not stop the behavior - that'd be like saying that putting braces on a teenager's teeth will stop them from chewing with their mouths open.

My two cents.
Erica


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> I don't permit humping - EVER! Not from my dogs, not from boarding dogs, not from dogs that are guests in my house. It's ZERO tolerance. I have a 21 month old intact boy and a 4 yo neutered boy - neither is permitted to hump. Humping a person or another dog equaled a time out back when they were babies and it doesn't happen. Its not an given that intact males are humpy - or that being intact gives them an excuse to be rude.
> 
> If it's something that bothers you I suggest that you nip it in the bud now - neutering at 18 months (removal of hormones) will not stop the behavior - that'd be like saying that putting braces on a teenager's teeth will stop them from chewing with their mouths open.
> 
> ...



Ditto Erica! All of our dogs learn No Humping right along with No Trash and No Bite etc. Little Tango still tries to take on Big bro Tally now and then, but I wont let her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a question for those of you with the no humping rule...do you ever breed your males? 
I've been told and I don't know if it's right or wrong that you shouldn't correct intact males for humping "acceptable" objects (meaning, NEVER humans) if you plan to mate them.
Our Tito has a big stuffed teddy bear (humpy bear) that he's allowed to hump. He will seek it out and go have a good old time with humpy bear. 
Any input from anyone on that correcting humping in dogs that will be bred?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They will hump even if neutered. Shadow humps Tucker and he was neutered at 6 months old, but he is immediately told to get off. It is one of the behaviors I've seen at dog parks that can start fights quickly. Tucker humps pillows and I tell him, "off," too.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Any input from anyone on that correcting humping in dogs that will be bred?


If Teller passes all of his clearances he will probably be bred. He's my first intact male and I've heard from people (who typically are the ones who own the humpy neutered dogs btw) that you can't correct a male dog for humping - ever. 

Well, I don't buy it (honestly) I know plenty of well-behaved - socially correct intact male dogs who have bred a bitch (or several) who don't hump people or other dogs. They know - and believe me - they know - the difference between a bitch that is in standing season and a neutered dog that they are playing with. Or that bitch in standing season and your neighbor's child. 

I guess for me it comes down to my values - it is *way* more important to me to have a well-behaved dog that plays nicely with others than it is for him to make lots of puppies and pile-drive every dog he meets.

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> It is one of the behaviors I've seen at dog parks that can start fights quickly.


Absolutely - because it's RUDE behavior and the one being humped has EVERY right to tell the humper where he can shove himself (herself). At the dog park it's probably rarely sexual behavior and often it gets dismissed as dominance. It might be dominance, it might be attention seeking behavior - but it's still rude. 

Think of it in human terms - you're at the mall minding your business when a random stranger comes over and introduces himself (herself) to you, as soon as you've replied hello the stranger has grabbed your hair, your breast or your private parts - just to show you who is boss. That OK with you? What if you're too good natured to object (as many of the humping victims are if they're goldens)?

Erica


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Absolutely - because it's RUDE behavior and the one being humped has EVERY right to tell the humper where he can shove himself (herself). At the dog park it's probably rarely sexual behavior and often it gets dismissed as dominance. It might be dominance, it might be attention seeking behavior - but it's still rude.
> 
> Think of it in human terms - you're at the mall minding your business when a random stranger comes over and introduces himself (herself) to you, as soon as you've replied hello the stranger has grabbed your hair, your breast or your private parts - just to show you who is boss. That OK with you? What if you're too good natured to object (as many of the humping victims are if they're goldens)?
> 
> Erica


When Shadow was a puppy I brought him to the dog park often. It seemed HE was the dog always being humped by every humper in the park. He tolerated it. As he got older, he decided there was no way, no how, that he would put up with the behavior. I don't bring him to the park anymore because he will bark, growl (hackles never go up,) and run away if there is a humper around. He recognizes a humper before the dog even makes an attempt. This has been confirmed by owners of the dogs he has run from.

What really bothers me is he has the nerve to hump Tucker when indoors. He is a bit alpha indoors and Tucker is alpha outdoors. I will not allow him or Tucker to hump without a correction. Thank goodness they never hump people.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

We have occasional humping in our house, it usually happens when the crew in playing, and it is just a quick assertion of dominance and then it is over. It is usually Hailey delivering the put down. she mounts, the other dog goes down on the ground and it is over.I don't see it as a problem she is asserting herself as the dominant female. 
Jake had a stuffed humpy puppy when he was young. it was the only acceptable thing for him to hump. We bred him once and now he is neutered. He still will try and hump the girls during the fertile part of their heat cycle. It last about 4 days and we keep them seperated.It seems he knows this is when they are in this phase as he doesn't try and do it any other time.
I think it is imprtant for our dogs to have a dominance structure between themselves, but they are NEVER allowed to dominate humans.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

See, in my house humping has absolutely nothing to do with dominance. Jasmine is the top dog and the boys know that. The only time she is humped, and only by Jasper, is when a car is pulling into the driveway or someone is walking up to the house and she is very excitedly barking out the window. Jasper will hump her then, and Danny will start humping Jasper so that there is a hump train going on.

Sometimes Danny will hump Jasper when he is super excited, like we are getting ready to go for a walk or a car ride. It's all excitement driven with him. He has never humped another dog. He tried with Jasmine once or twice and she told him off. Usually he is the humpee from the foster pups.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie was neutered at 6 mths. He doesn't hump the other dogs but here's the weird thing.......whenever one of us grabs the keys or puts their coat on he will run over and hump us????? I guess he doesn't want us to leave...lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't care if my dogs do it to each other- if one doesn't like it, s/he will tell the humper to stop!  I don't have a single dog that does it routinely, though, and I don't allow my dogs to do it to dogs at the park (none of them try, but I wouldn't allow it)


----------

